# Best/inexpensive way to import old analog video tape to Mac?



## Atroz (Aug 7, 2005)

HI,

My Dad has a bunch of video tapes that he'd like to copy on to his new iMac. His video camera doesn't do DV/Firewire. What's his best option for hardware to do this? I know of the Elgato products, but they are also TV tuners, etc. All he needs is to convert from Composite and/or S-Video to digital on the Mac. Something good, easy, but inexpensive (i.e. no extra features like TV tuner) please. 

Thanks.


----------



## ArtistSeries (Nov 8, 2004)

Here is a link to a Macworld DV converter review
http://www.datavideo.us/pdf_and_msword/product_reviews/macworld_bw_june04.pdf
It is expensive (for most) - I'm not familiar with the lower end products but can tell you that the DAC-100 and Miglia work well.


----------



## Elric (Jul 30, 2005)

Me? I record the VHS from VCR to my Sony Digital 8 Cam Corder, then I import it into iMovie, setup cool menus in iDVD then burn.
Takes a good chunk of the day, but then end result is major cool.


----------



## Bjornbro (Feb 19, 2000)

Atroz said:


> All he needs is to convert from Composite and/or S-Video to digital on the Mac.


And there's the rub. You have to _convert_ analogue to digital and this requires a bridge, be it a camcorder or TV converter. Find a cheap used DV camcorder (with FireWire capability) and you're all set.

Personally, I have an old JVC Super-VHS machine with S-Video out and an old Canon ZR40 with S-Video in. It's a simple, but very good quality way of getting those old VHS cassettes sent over to the Mac. I bet today you'd buy an S-VHS player for next to nothing and my old ZR40 would go for less than a $100 bucks.

(Don't ask to buy mine. I've finished my tapes, but now I'm doin' relatives videos. :yawn: )


----------



## Ottawaman (Jan 16, 2005)

How much video are we talking about?


----------



## Atroz (Aug 7, 2005)

Ottawaman said:


> How much video are we talking about?


I'm really not sure what he has. I don't think it's 100 hours, but it might be 20 or so.


----------



## seetobylive (Aug 4, 2004)

I just bought a DVD recorder for 200.00 from best buy and convert vhs to DVD using that.easy simple and is done after you have played the tape. Granted you have to convert it to edit but cheap easy and effective.


----------

